# Shocks



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is there any other shock manufacturer out there for our vehicle? I would like to know as I am planning to lower the vehicle and change out the shocks for a more high performance shocks.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*I'm checking that out*

how much are you looking to lower it


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm only looking to lower it between 1.75 inches to 2 inches at most.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*09 sentra*

There's not a manufacture that I can find that has an application available for your car


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*09 sentra*

I take that back im looking at Eibach right now hold on I can get you a price if you want


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have searched and wanted to go with a setup that has the Eibach Springs or H&R and some Koni or Bilstein shocks. I don't really want to go for the fully adjustable coilovers like Megan Racing or Ksports.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*09 Sentra*

I suggest Eibach because there just the best they have the best reputation. PM me if your interested in pricing. oh and by the way your's is a 2.0L right


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah it is a two liter. Dang I just wish that there are performance shocks for the Sentra so that I can lower it with stiffer shocks.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*sentra*

for the price though you could always upgrade later if there becomes any available


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*09 sentra*

what state are you in


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am in AZ. Anybody ever thought of buying Koni inserts and put them into the car?


----------

